# Bezpieczenstwo WIFI [WEP/WPA/WPA2]

## soban_

Ostatnio bawilem sie w lamanie szyfrowania swojego routera przy ustawieniach WEP. Jak wiadomo trzeba nasluchiwac tak dlugo ruchu sieciowego, az aplikacja bedzie w stanie zlamac dane haslo. Tutaj moge dodac iz nasluchiwanie przy uzyciu anteny kierunkowej jest dosyc kiepskim pomyslem, najlepiej jak znajdujemy sie dokladnie pomiedzy uzytkownikiem, a punktem dostepowym. Mozna oczywiscie ruch sieciowy zwiekszyc poprzez wstrzykiwanie do danej sieci pakietow (jednak tutaj uwaga, chyba nie kazda karta sieciowa ma taka mozliwosc - tez musi zostac zachowana odpowiednia odleglosc, tak samo sprawa dotyczy nasluchiwania). Opisywac tutaj jak zlamac siec WEP nie bede (bo kazdy moze sobie wygooglowac). 

Jednak moje pytanko dotyczy sieci typu WPA/WPA2 zwlaszcza ze ostatnio na cos takiego natrafilem http://www.electronista.com/articles/09/08/27/wpa.1.minute.hack/ albo http://webhosting.pl/Jak.zlamac.WPA.Niemcy.ujawniaja.szczegoly.ataku . Jak wiadomo mozna proste haslo zlamac na poteznym silniku nvidi, czy innych kart graficznych - tutaj moge dodac ze na geforce 9600 gt zlamanie hasla 8 znakowego przy uzyciu znakow tylko i wylacznie z klawiatury (qwertyuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnm) u mnie mialo trwac miesiac lub metoda slownikowa - ktorej ja nie uznaje.

Istnieja oczywiscie alternatywa slowniki teczowe, jednak one nie gwarantuja powodzenia - zrobily sie nawet firmy, ktore pozwalaja sprawdzic zabezpieczenie swojej sieci poprzez przechwycenie handshake i przy pomocy spietych playstation 3 dokonac proby zlamania takowego. 

Wracajc do podstawowego pytania, czy WPA jest bezpieczne? Poniewaz stare linksys nawet z opensourcowym oprogramowaniem maja WPA, bez WPA2. No i czy mozna sprawdzic w jakis sposob bezpieczenstwo swojej sieci skutecznie poprzez probe zlamania metoda rozproszona? Czy wogole ma sens przejmowanie sie przy odpowiednio dlugim hasle np https://www.grc.com/passwords.htm ? 

```
eix cuda

* dev-python/pycuda

     Available versions:  (~)0.92 (~)0.93 **9999 {examples opengl}

     Homepage:            http://mathema.tician.de/software/pycuda

     Description:         Python wrapper for NVIDIA CUDA

* dev-util/nvidia-cuda-profiler

     Available versions:  1.0 (~)1.1 {doc}

     Homepage:            http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda

     Description:         NVIDIA CUDA Visual Profiler

* dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk

     Available versions:  2.02.0807.1535!b (~)2.1.1215.2015!b (~)2.2!b (~)2.2-r1!b (~)2.3!b (~)3.0_beta1!b (~)3.0!b [M](~)3.1!b {+cuda debug +doc emulation +examples opencl}

     Homepage:            http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda

     Description:         NVIDIA CUDA Software Development Kit

* dev-util/nvidia-cuda-toolkit

     Available versions:  (~)2.2-r3!b!s 2.3!b!s (~)3.0_beta1!b!s (~)3.0!b!s [M](~)3.1!b!s {debugger doc opencl profiler}

     Homepage:            http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda                                                                                                                                                           

     Description:         NVIDIA CUDA Toolkit

```

Czy uzycie CUDA jest skuteczne?

----------

## no4b

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/WPA/WPA2

----------

## soban_

No tak, a co w zwiazku z tymi komunikatami ze WPA zostalo zlamane? Czy to kolejna sciema, zwlaszcza z ta 1 minuta? Bo mam wrazenie, ze jest to kolejna reklama, aby kupowac nowe routery - ktore maja wbudowane WPA2.

----------

